# My son's new dog



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

what a wonderful patient son you have, you did good!!!!!!!!!!!
beth, moose and angel


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

We have adopted a foster that we had that has extreme issues with other folks. He's just fine with us and after several months of exposure to visitors is doing a little better but I am dreading the once-year visit to the vet this summer. I have already talked to them about probably needing some type of sedation. Maybe your son could check w/ his vet about this and give her something to calm her down before she goes?


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

jealous1 said:


> We have adopted a foster that we had that has extreme issues with other folks. He's just fine with us and after several months of exposure to visitors is doing a little better but I am dreading the once-year visit to the vet this summer. I have already talked to them about probably needing some type of sedation. Maybe your son could check w/ his vet about this and give her something to calm her down before she goes?


Great idea! She really needs to be fixed, but that poor baby...with what she's been through...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hopefully with your son's love she will feel comfortable enough to go to the vet. I think the sedation is a great idea. Great kid you raised.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...my nephew is really good with this breed of dog. He's had two. One of which was abused, but she is a wonderful dog. When he first adopted her he was in the room changing. He pulled his belt out of the loops and he nearly lost it when Maxine started screaming and cowering in the corner of the room. My nephew is huge, but boy did he feel small and was so upset. She licks me to death when I go over. LOL I hope all works out well.


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

Kimm said:


> Awww...my nephew is really good with this breed of dog. He's had two.


So, do you think she's all Pit? Part of me really worries. Why couldn't he have chanced upon a nice Lab or Golden? But, the more attached she gets to him, the sweeter she seems. And there is something about that face... she's growing on me, too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't say for sure, but Maxine is the most wonderful dog. She moved right in with a Bull Mastiff. No problems. She now has a two young children to play with and no problems. The biggest issue she has is LICKING! I also had a friend with a mix and the dog let someone break into her house! It all depends on the dog and training is very important. I think Steven trained Maxine, he had adopted another, but his x took her. It was heartbreaking. He told her to take them both or leave them both, but not to separate them. She did.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She does look like a pitbull to me or at least mostly. But I can see why he fell for her, she has a very soulful face.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful to take this girl in and love her. I hope she can overcome some of her fear and learn to enjoy her life.


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

She looks like a Pitt to me and even if she was mixed she defiantly has Pitt in her.

They can be very nice dogs. I think they just generally hate other dogs since that is what they were bred for. But as far as people go, I think if they are trained properly they can be very nice family pets.

There is sedation medications she can take before she goes tot he vet. Putting a muzzle on her will only make her mad and scared which is not what you want to do. Who knows she may be fine with people but just not other dogs.

I would try to encourage your son to get some temperamental assessments done with her. He needs to know if she can be trusted with strange people and how she reacts to other dogs.

good luck, she looks very sweet and content.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She looks like my daughter's pit Suzzee, she is too cute. They actually make great pets if raised right. Steff had no problems with her even after adding Kylie 8 month ago. Suzzee is still a very sweet and loving dog.


----------



## Popebendgoldens (May 16, 2008)

Wilson's REAL Mom said:


> So, do you think she's all Pit? Part of me really worries. Why couldn't he have chanced upon a nice Lab or Golden? But, the more attached she gets to him, the sweeter she seems. And there is something about that face... she's growing on me, too.


She looks all Pit by her picture. I have a client that has a Pit and that is one of the sweetest dogs I take care of. 

Pat


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I adore pit bulls. They get such a bad rap. By nature they are the most loving, gentle and loyal companions. It's stupid PEOPLE who make them bad.

Remember Petey? I'm aging myself, but I sure remember him!







 
I wonder if this show is still on somewhere. It was my favorite Sunday morning show!​


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Whoops. Double posted!​


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

My son has a Pit mix and a Pit...they are the most wonderful, sweet, loving dogs I have ever been with. I think itts how they are raised. I brought Misty to my sons over Thanksgiving and they got along great! They loved each other, just played and played..I have to admit though, I dont like the looks of the Pit much bit hes a sweetie!!!
What a wonderful thing your son did. You have a sweetheart there..you did a good job with him! Good luck at the vet.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

she looks 100% to me, kudos to him for saving her. the sedation is a good idea, but be warned; it needs to be administered while she is CALM & she needs to remain calm until it has taken effect.

we have used several different brands/meds/doses (both powders & injections) with some of our rescue llamas & if given while they were stressed or scared, it reverses. the last one was dosed so she could be shorn, she came in pregnant & i wouldn't risk the cria. it took an hour to get her calm enough, I just stood with my hand on her side, letting her calm down. but that 2 seconds that it took to inject the ketamine, was enough to put her over the top. she was "high" for nearly 10 hours & ended up aborting the cria.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

she looks like a pit to me too. I am glad he has gained her trust. Hopefully he will be abel to get to to the vet. Maybe he could take her for a couple of short rides, and give her treats. Make it a really positive experience. KUP.


----------



## trauty (Jan 16, 2009)

I was listening to the radio a week ago - there was a vet on who has 7 of them (yes - 7!) She said the same thing as GRZ - they have gotten a bad rap. She said she wouldn't have anything else but pit bull! While she didn't go into the background of each dog, she said she didn't get all of them as puppies - many were adopted.

I'm so glad she is with your son and learning to trust again.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

What a loving caring soul your son is ~
Wishing this Sweet Girl the very best


----------

